# Melilla/Morocco/Algeria



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Has anyone taken the trip to Melilla and then driven into Morocco and even then into Algeria? I wondered about doing this just for the craic. I suspect driving through to Morocco and Algeria might not be recommended but if someone's actually done it then I'd be interested to hear of your experiences.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I've looked into the possibility simply because the ferries not a huge drive away and the price would be comparable to air fairs. Plus I know a few folk that go 4WDing in Morocco and they never seem to have any complaints. Morocco is a pretty safe place or so they say.
Algeria however I think I'd steer clear of and I do think there are parts of Morocco close to Western Sahara you may want to stay clear of.

I don't know to be honest but it is something I have thought about.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Take a lot of care!!!


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Whilst only having expressed an interest in this for myself. I suggest you look up "Camping in Morocco" on the internet.
Going over mid-winter is very popular with motor homers, and they know the safe routes etc, there are also loads of recognised stop over sites one can use. As these cater for foreigners a lot, you shouldn't find the language issue too much of a problem. I believe Moroccans speak more French than any other European language, and Algeria was a French colony don't forget.

Hope you get to go.


----------



## colrose777 (May 6, 2013)

Rode to Marrakech a few years ago from the UK on my motorcycle, alone, and it was quite an experience.

Take care around the border areas, don't even start to engage in conversation with the locals around the customs post as you will surely end up poorer if not wiser.

Once well into Morocco the locals are very friendly and the whole place is a continual path of new sights and new experiences. Most people speak Arabic, but quite a few will understand "schoolboy French", including the police who seemed remarkably tolerant even when I went wrong way round a traffic island!

There was a requirement to take out Moroccan vehicle insurance at the border as your European one is not considered valid, even if you think it is, but otherwise the travelling is easy and some of the desert roads are amazingly long straights with only the odd donkey cart and grazing sheep to worry about.

There are no areas that I would worry about in Morocco, even the so-called drug lords are polite and friendly as long as you are no threat to them, but I have no experience of Algeria and this could be very different.


----------



## Turtles (Jan 9, 2011)

I believe that the Morocco/Algeria border is closed.


----------

